# BMQ kit and other questions



## Amsdell (5 Jun 2006)

I've searched the forums but after I've made my lists of kit and civie items to bring I still have a few small questions left.  

Q: This question is for the females who would understand what I mean.  I take birth control pills for medical reasons.  Can I do so on BMQ?  

Q: If my kit is incomplete, can additional items be issued/damaged items replaced at the BMQ?  I will go through my things again and will deal with most of them at my unit but I may miss something, thus the question.

Q: Is adding a civie insole to the boots allowed?  

Q: I know I need to bring a bathing suit and 2 pairs of shoes.  Can the baithing suit be a wet-suit style one, lets say consisting of shorts and t-shirt top joined (one piece, I assume, is necessary) as opposed to the regular kind women wear?  I believe in modesty.  Shoes-wise, should the indoor or outdoor be the "better" pair?  This is a monetary issue as shoes that aren't crap cost over $100.

Q: Since I will be coming in with a rucksack, 2 duffle bags, and a backpack all full of kit and civie must-haves, for how long do I have to drag them around before I get my bed?  I will arrive at least a day prior to course start.

Q: This one is for the women again.  What do you feel is more convenient, tying long hair back in a bun or dealing with whisps of short hair?

Q: On August 24th I will need to register for my university classes online.  Is there a way to somehow ensure I can have a few hours that day to sort out my classes?  My course is so competative that if I don't book my spot on the first day registration is open, I won't be able to get into most of the classes I need.

Thank you for your help and understanding.


----------



## muffin (5 Jun 2006)

I can't answer all of your questions, but I can the following:



			
				Amsdel said:
			
		

> I've searched the forums but after I've made my lists of kit and civie items to bring I still have a few small questions left.
> 
> Q: This question is for the females who would understand what I mean.  I take birth control pills for medical reasons.  Can I do so on BMQ?



Yes



			
				Amsdel said:
			
		

> Q: I know I need to bring a bathing suit and 2 pairs of shoes.  Can the baithing suit be a wet-suit style one, lets say consisting of shorts and t-shirt top joined (one piece, I assume, is necessary) as opposed to the regular kind women wear?  I believe in modesty.  Shoes-wise, should the indoor or outdoor be the "better" pair?  This is a monetary issue as shoes that aren't crap cost over $100.



I would say outdoor if you are doing a summer BMQ course. Indoor if winter. 



			
				Amsdel said:
			
		

> Q: This one is for the women again.  What do you feel is more convenient, tying long hair back in a bun or dealing with whisps of short hair?



It all depends on how quick you can get it up - I was useless when it came to putting my hair in a bun - so I cut it off. It was faster for me. There were, however,  plenty of girls who could get thier hair into a bun, and pinned in a hairnet in no time. Practice at home. 

Good luck
Maggie


----------



## Amsdell (5 Jun 2006)

Thank you for your reply, your 'yes' took a huge weight off my chest.


----------



## Zertz (5 Jun 2006)

Q: On August 24th I will need to register for my university classes online.  Is there a way to somehow ensure I can have a few hours that day to sort out my classes?  My course is so competative that if I don't book my spot on the first day registration is open, I won't be able to get into most of the classes I need.

I'm not an expert, but are you a Reservist or Regular? Can you submit an application/register for your classes ahead of schedule? Mabye see if you can talk to your university and course staff about this need. I'm just in Highschool at the moment so I don't have any first hand experience though.


----------



## Amsdell (5 Jun 2006)

Zertz said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert, but are you a Reservist or Regular? Can you submit an application/register for your classes ahead of schedule? Mabye see if you can talk to your university and course staff about this need. I'm just in Highschool at the moment so I don't have any first hand experience though.



I'm a Reservist.  My school won't assist me in this, its too big of an institution to really give a shoot about one individual person.  There's no way to register earlier, only later, which I'd rather not do as it would result in me not getting in the courses I need.  All I need is to get online and book myself in, wouldn't take too long.  I don't know how else to do this other than have someone else do it for me.  But in that situation I'm getting into the 'who can I trust not to muck it up?' area


----------



## Docherty (5 Jun 2006)

Depends on your Staff, last year myself and several others didn't have a problem, we just submitted a memo weeks in advance and our Staff accommodated us.


----------



## Amsdell (5 Jun 2006)

Did you have to bring any proof?

Also, can anyone else shine some light on my remaining questions?


----------



## Standards (8 Jun 2006)

Regarding insoles,

I doubt anyone will check or care what type of insoles you are wearing unless they contribute to you getting blisters.

Regarding booking your courses,
During the first week of the course both your Section Commander and Course Officer should be conducting interviews.  During this time mention your requirements and have the info available.  They should be able to provide you computer access on the day in question.  If you are taking your BMQ within LFWA (i.e. Chilliwack, Edmonton, Dundurn or Winnipeg) and have further concerns, PM me.


----------



## Amsdell (13 Jun 2006)

My BMQ is in Meaford, but thank you for your help.


----------



## scmurray (26 Jun 2006)

hey
i start bmq on 4 july. should i bring all the kit stuff shaving stuff etc or buy at canex?
also how long do we wear our civie clothes when we first get there?
do we id discs with uniform or after basic?
thanks


----------

